# Bosnia and Herzegovina- reconstruction after the war



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Mostar*

Some building 2007










2009


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sarajevo*

1995 head postoffice










2009


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

very impressive!


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Kulin Ban riverfront:

Before:










After


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Such quick progress, well done!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> More info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stari_most#Construction
> 
> It was build in 1567.


Thank u very much! Wonderful history


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sarajevo*

Ginekološko akušerska klinika 2006


















Ginekološko akušerska klinika 2009


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> *Sarajevo*
> 
> Robna Kuca Sarajka: Department store: 2005
> 
> ...











































































More pictures: http://www.sa-c.info/project/bbi-centar/5


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Bosanska Krupa:*

1995









2005









1995









2005









1995









2005









1995









2005









1995









2005









1995









2005









1995









2005









1995









2005









1995









2005









1995










2005


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

_*Mostar*_

*Hotel Neretva:*


Before the war:










2008










2009, reconstruction started:banana:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Mostar*

Some building 2008










2009


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Mostar*

Gymnasium 2008










2009


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sarajevo*

2009









2009 reconstruction started:banana:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Srebrenica*

Gymnasium, rebuilding started


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Cool to see all those changes! Congratulations :cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Galandar said:


> Cool to see all those changes! Congratulations :cheers:


Thanks:cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Banja Luka*

Ferhat-Pasha Mosque.

It was subsequently protected by UNESCO until its destruction in 1993

Before the war:










1993









august 2009


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sarajevo*

Some building reconstruction started.

It will be the HQ of Procredit bank.

Juli 2009


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sarajevo*

One of the hotels in 2007










Hotels on Ilidza 2009:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good to see the reconstruction of Bosnia!
as a child, knew the sad news of the Balkans!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Those are some amazing before and afters! Great Thread! 10/10


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> *Mostar*
> 
> Gymnasium 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Mostar*

Some building, it will be a bank(procredit) now.


----------



## Мартин (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice. I have always liked Bosnia and Herzegovina, great people, food and nature. It was really a country where different people lived with each other perfectly, such a shame that it had to come to a war.


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

Great reconstruction efforts. Thank you for the pictures. I was in Sarajevo and Mostar in 2005, even back then not much reminded of the war. Now, I hope the political process will proceed and turn Bosnia Hercegovina into a multiethnic Switzerland - or at least Belgium . It has the potential - if the people want to.


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> *Sarajevo*
> 
> Momo i Uzeir 2001
> 
> ...


This one deserves more than one photo:

War time:




























And now:


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

*HQ of Elektroprivreda BiH (power utility corporation)*

1992










2008


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

^^

Nice!


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Sarajevo:










Some shop before and after(Esprit)


----------



## dario_capajebo (Dec 2, 2009)

-


----------



## qompass (May 26, 2009)

GREAT THREAD!

I also remember hearing about the war when I was a child, it was a very sad time in Europe, especially as our countries did very little to help. 

Very interesting to see building during war on fire and then still standing today! Someone should do a similar thread for Lebanon.


----------



## Krasna Sreča (Jan 29, 2006)

mirza-sm said:


> Parliament tower in the 90s after the war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post by Mirza is a little more appropriate for the parliament as it wasn't on fire in 2005 like in the first picture. That particular picture is from the beginning of the war when government and media was targeted.


----------



## dario_capajebo (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## RPMT22 (Jun 6, 2009)

Great thread ! kay:


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

This thread is amazing. So inspiring. I hope people's hearts are repaired as well as these buildings. Cheers to a bright future for B-H.


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

*Gradacac:*

Before:


























After:


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Skyland said:


> Great reconstruction efforts. Thank you for the pictures. I was in Sarajevo and Mostar in 2005, even back then not much reminded of the war. Now, I hope the political process will proceed and turn Bosnia Hercegovina into a multiethnic Switzerland - or at least Belgium . It has the potential - if the people want to.


hmm yes, it's possible but the main problem would be that THREE people have THREE different religions, and we all know where this leads. i think bosnia will never return to normal, only if there is one huge majority which can dictate other minorities what to do. it's sad but true. but i'm very glad they have reconstructed so many damaged buildings / bridges. it's a beginning. the next step would be reconciliation and i can't imagine that the people are ready for that (at least not the war generation). maybe the next generation can finally end the dispute but only if they grow up without hate. and again, the chances here are very low. if you wonder how it's possible that i know so much about bosnia, well i informed myself.  thanks to SSC lol :lol:, when i saw some city threads (sarajewo, banja luka etc.)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Krasna Sreča (Jan 29, 2006)

chinarulez said:


> hmm yes, it's possible but the main problem would be that THREE people have THREE different religions, and we all know where this leads. i think bosnia will never return to normal, only if there is one huge majority which can dictate other minorities what to do. it's sad but true. but i'm very glad they have reconstructed so many damaged buildings / bridges. it's a beginning. the next step would be reconciliation and i can't imagine that the people are ready for that (at least not the war generation). maybe the next generation can finally end the dispute but only if they grow up without hate. and again, the chances here are very low. if you wonder how it's possible that i know so much about bosnia, well i informed myself.  thanks to SSC lol :lol:, when i saw some city threads (sarajewo, banja luka etc.)


Bosnians (no matter their ethnicity) probably will not fix any issues until the war generation dies off, and even then you will always have fascists who will do their part to destroy the boundaries of civility and try to bring back hatred between the elasticities. However, most Bosnians have internet and unrestricted access to the outside world, so the younger generation can learn the actual truth about what happened. It's also nice to note that Bosnia has introduced immigrants into the mix, so come a few decades Bosnia most likely will no longer be divided solemnly between those 3 people. I think the immigration rate was 25th highest in the world. Not positive, worth a check.


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Some building in Sarajevo:


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

1996









2006










1996









2009


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I cannot see the last photo from 1996

anyway the rest of those photos above are very nice


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

and now


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

more, more


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing shots!


----------



## Dr_No (Sep 12, 2008)

Sarajevo 1995



Sarajevo april 2009.


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Bugojno


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

great photos!


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

jewish synagogue Sarajevo


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Dr_No said:


> Sarajevo 1995
> 
> 
> 
> Sarajevo april 2009.


and one from today (25. apr. 2010)









pic by mirza-sm


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ Best picture in this thread!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Like a Fenix, isn't it?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool updates!


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Post Office Bugojno 
1993








2009


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Before:








During and after reconstruction:

















Before:








After:









Before:








After:









Before:








After:









Before:








After:









Before:








After:









Before:








After:








Various other reconstructions


----------



## leopol (Jan 17, 2008)

Sarajevo Main Post office

May 2nd, 1992









Now


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Department store Zenica April 2010:











June 2010:



















2011:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Sarajevo 2005










Sarajevo 2010: USA embassy


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Main post building


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

Elektroprivreda


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Mostar
2009/2010


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

spring 1996


----------



## thyagoth (Oct 30, 2010)

viva bosnia!


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> Sarajevo 2005
> 
> SARAJEVO 2010: USA embassy


Beautiful-Just Beautiful.... However this embassy looks like a prison. Those walls around it are hiddeous.:bash:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Music school in Mostar 2009










2011


----------



## funjong (Feb 19, 2011)

Svaka Vam čast za sve, što ste mogli toliko svašta urediti! I ja mislim, da za toliko rada to 15-20 godina nije puno, baš naopako.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! And yea, the US Embassy is pretty unattractive!


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)




----------

